# What do you get when you cross a Nigerian Dwarf with a Boer?



## KasKiRanch

No, this is not the beginning of a joke lol. Anyone have any crosses between Nigerian Dwarfs x Boers? Post pictures if you do, I am just curious.


----------



## Jessica84

I do!!!! Well I am 99% I do

This is mini me
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...64680017.75768.189936894447272&type=3&theater

This was her buckling from her first kidding, he had blue eyes so you can see why I think she is nd, he is out of her and my 100% boer

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...17768593.41570.189936894447272&type=3&theater

And her last kidding, I only kept one of the does, but bred the same way and just realized I dont have a recent pic of her  Ill have to get one

https://www.facebook.com/media/set/...17768593.41570.189936894447272&type=3&theater

But Mini Me, the doe is just great. She is on the small size, she, as you can see still can have boer kids, her milk supply is AWSOME and They grow so dang fast. I think the doeling Im keeping this year is going to be a little more taller then she is, but she is already like a little block running around her.


----------



## KasKiRanch

I was curious on the cross because we raise beef cows...but the best momma cow to raise calves off of is a dairy/beef first cross and the second cross back to beef makes the BEST calves to sell because the mom usually has mass amount of milk to help them grow. Logically I was thinking that might be the same for a dairy/meat goat cross.


----------



## mhoward2

I sure do, you get a Nigerian Boerf! Here are pictures of the ones that were born in April on my farm. I bought the doe from the sale barn and she was already bred to a boer. I was very fortunate that she didn't have problems, I wouldn't recommend it for the safety of the doe.


----------



## KasKiRanch

mhoward2 said:


> I sure do, you get a Nigerian Boerf! Here are pictures of the ones that were born in April on my farm. I bought the doe from the sale barn and she was already bred to a boer. I was very fortunate that she didn't have problems, I wouldn't recommend it for the safety of the doe.


SUPER CUTE!!! I would do it the other way around though. The Dam would be the Boer and the Sire would be the Nigerian Dwarf. Definitely asking for problems if you do it the other way around.


----------



## Jessica84

your right, we also have beef cattle, but our #1 mother is a cross of a jersey and black angus. She gives a ton of milk, and I think its very rich like the angus has, we usually end up having to put another calf on her or milk her out because her calf will end up getting milk scours. But they still end up being as good or better then anything else around here. She looks like a black jersey  The doe I have, she had a bit of a hard life. A lady I met threw my aunt got her, she was under fed, her feed were rotting off , just all around sad. The lady felt so bad she ended up handing her over to me. Her kids, so far, are one of my fastest growing kids, but whats better is they look like boer kids. My lamancha get bred to my boer, and they are #1 growing kids here, but they dont look like they have any boer in them at all, they just look like fat lamanchas so I get as good of a price for them at the sale.


----------



## TrinityRanch

mhoward2 said:


> I sure do, you get a Nigerian Boerf! Here are pictures of the ones that were born in April on my farm. I bought the doe from the sale barn and she was already bred to a boer. I was very fortunate that she didn't have problems, I wouldn't recommend it for the safety of the doe.


I remember them!!!!! When I saw this, I also though "Nigerian Boerf"... So cute! And yes, if it isn't an accident, the sire is the Nigi and the dam is the Boer.


----------



## rhodalee

* Dwarf/boar Goats (3 for $200) - $200 (Essex) *









Nigerian dwarf and boar cross. Absolutely the cutest little guys to play with. Mom leads well I took them hiking with my daughter and they stayed right along with us. The mom gave birth to two boy twins. They are very playful. All 3 for 200

here's a picture i found


----------



## mhoward2

TrinityRanch said:


> I remember them!!!!! When I saw this, I also though "Nigerian Boerf"... So cute! And yes, if it isn't an accident, the sire is the Nigi and the dam is the Boer.


You're the one I got it from on my previous posting.


----------



## toth boer goats

Aww


----------



## TDG-Farms

Dinner for one???


----------



## DrakesFarm

These are my 6 babies( 2 nigi mommas, 4 boer mommas) they are growing well, I cant wait til the does turn into mommas themselves

Well I didnt want to post that many pics and it wont let me take them off


----------



## goatgirl16

Wow was so glad to see this thread my new boer girl was just bred by my ND buck I am now super excited about babies!


----------



## Jessica84

The new 'thing' with cattle is those dexters and those mini cows, they had a big thing about them on the new awhile back. They dont eat as much, and you end up getting more meat out of them then a full sized beef cow the same live weight. Theres a guy here that sells kids every year, they are pigmy/boer cross, they look awsome meat wise and he always gets a great price for them at the sale. I think the ND cross would be better becuase you would get all that extra milk. I just hope one day I get a doeling with blue eyes out of mini me, but Im sure she will only do that on bucklings lol


----------



## KasKiRanch

Yeah we raise a cross of Tarentaise with Lowline Angus. They are a more compact calf crop on a smaller frame (more meat, less legs). They are pretty popular and much easier to deal with because they are bred for a more docile temperament.


----------



## audrey

Nigerian Boerf, too funny! LOL LOL!


----------

